# "Gracias Franco" es trending topic



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.

La foto del Generalísimo en su despacho, con el retrato del Führer, es de 1937 y está verificada por el archivo de Getty Images.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

Despotismo ilustrado.

Este país de subnormales es lo único que entiende y respeta.

No volveremos a tener la misma suerte otra vez.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.



Y así es. La Historia, la de verdad, cuando se escriba, será más que benévola con su ingente obra.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Y con el despotismo a secas conquistamos continentes y le hacemos la guerra a todos a la vez.

España necesita un lider basado y con cojones como melones de villaconejos. 

El problema es que aqui clavo que sobresale martillazo que se lleva.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Sep 2022)

Yo lo que veo de nostalgia respecto a mi epoca o no he tenido, es la gran capacidad de ganarte la vida y las oportunidades de ganar dinero que tenia la gente, mi padre no tenia estudios y fue una persona importante para Moschino para las ventas nacionales, donde era claramente clase media acomodada.

Mi abuela como mi madre no es que gozaran de muchas libertades, pero habia otras cosas, a nivel educativo me parece mejor sistema por ejemplo.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y con el despotismo a secas conquistamos continentes y le hacemos la guerra a todos a la vez.
> 
> España necesita un lider basado y con cojones como melones de villaconejos.
> 
> El problema es que aqui clavo que sobresale martillazo que se lleva.



En la partitocracia se dan las condiciones perfectas para que sea imposible que aparezcan líderes naturales.


----------



## zirick (19 Sep 2022)

A Franco lo resucita el PSOE todas las semanas, en cuanto les piden rendir cuentas de algo lo sacan del bolsillo. Son patéticos


----------



## QueVuelve (19 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y con el despotismo a secas conquistamos continentes y le hacemos la guerra a todos a la vez.
> 
> España necesita un lider basado y con cojones como melones de villaconejos.
> 
> El problema es que aqui clavo que sobresale martillazo que se lleva.



Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



Pues el último que llegó asi nos convirtio en la mayor potencia del mundo. Y cuando tuvo que elegir se vino a morir a Castilla.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



"Persona que da su opinión o postura sobre algún tema sin importar lo polémica que sea".

De nada, gañán.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (19 Sep 2022)

La Guerra Civil Española la ganaron los buenos. No es tan difícil de comprender una vez compruebas que en el bando "popular" había comunistas, socialistas, independentistas...controlados por sinvergüenzas que decían "luchar por la libertad". Al menos el bando nacional no tenía que cabalgar contradicciones.

Menos mal que venía la guerra gorda y las potencias no estaban para gilipolleces.


----------



## Max Aub (19 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y con el despotismo a secas conquistamos continentes y le hacemos la guerra a todos a la vez.
> 
> España necesita un lider basado y con cojones como melones de villaconejos.
> 
> El problema es que aqui clavo que sobresale martillazo que se lleva.



¿Basado en qué? En expresiones trendy paco o en qué?


----------



## Gotthard (19 Sep 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> ¿Basado en qué? En expresiones trendy paco o en qué?



Tendria que ser la mentalidad de El Fary, el cuerpo de Iñaki Urdangarin y la inteligencia de Constantino Romero.... eso para empezar.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Sep 2022)

No se que mierda se cuece enel puto tuister de mierda ese, pero si, ETERNAMENTE AGRADECIDO AL CAUDILLO


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> "Persona que da su opinión o postura sobre algún tema sin importar lo polémica que sea".
> 
> De nada, gañán.



No sus peléis por el lenguaje hombre, que es algo muy bonito como para discutir por ello.


----------



## ISTVRGI (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Sep 2022)

Estoy muy lejos del franquismo, pero aún más del frankismo. La verdad que esta caída de máscaras de la falsa democracia del 78 está llegando a cotas históricas de opresión intelectual y social, al menos para la mayoría de personas.


----------



## belenus (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (19 Sep 2022)

Que la democracia es más autoritaria, nadie lo duda. Franco será visto como un visionario, de hecho, cada vez es más evidente.


----------



## Magufillo (19 Sep 2022)

Se instaura una república y al poco se empiezan a poner cadáveres de sacerdotes y monjas en las plazas, se queman conventos etc. No se donde cojones podía ver un garrulo medio español padre de familia que hacer eso, le llevaría a tener vehículo y casa en propiedad. Hay ideologías que no se entienden.


----------



## Zelofan (19 Sep 2022)

No controlo twiter, pasar en enlace que le voy a dar su like


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Y otros 50.000 la republica como bien dice ese articulillo de un organismo menor de la supuesta onu. Que tambin dice que no mataron más porque iban perdiendo terreno y población...


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (19 Sep 2022)

Lo único reprochable a Franco es no haber exterminado a las ratas etarras y a los cerdos comunistas. Los dejó muy muy tocados pero no llegó a darles el golpe de gracia. Ahora pagamos las consecuencias.


----------



## ISTVRGI (19 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Se instaura una república y al poco se empiezan a poner cadáveres de sacerdotes y monjas en las plazas, se queman conventos etc. No se donde cojones podía ver un garrulo medio español padre de familia que hacer eso, le llevaría a tener vehículo y casa en propiedad. Hay ideologías que no se entienden.



Echad un ojo a las teorías de Vallejo-Nájera

Antonio Vallejo-Nájera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Magufillo (19 Sep 2022)

De todas formas, las elites siguen emperradas en que sigamos anclados en los años 40. Hoy día el comunismo es residual. Aqui ya formamos parte del proyecto de la UE y solo somos mercancía para los useños. Ahora mismo, la situacion es otra. La masonería ha copado todas las capas estamentales. No se libra nadie. Todos repiten lo mismo, desde Ayuso hasta Carmena. Luego dirán gilipolleces trasnochadas ideológicas para captar el voto. Pero son todos calcados.


----------



## QueVuelve (19 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> "Persona que da su opinión o postura sobre algún tema sin importar lo polémica que sea".
> 
> De nada, gañán.



No digas gañán, q eso no viene del inglés. Llamame anticool o woke


----------



## Magufillo (19 Sep 2022)

Hay mucho que reprochar al Caudillo, lo primero es que nos dejó al Borbón putero cuyo hijo es un maricón ademas de un calzonazos. 
Franco en los sesenta estaba chocheando y se le empezaron a acercar todos los buitres. El único que valía la pena, lo volaron por los aires.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Hay mucho que reprochar al Caudillo, lo primero es que nos dejó al Borbón putero cuyo hijo es un maricón ademas de un calzonazos.
> Franco en los sesenta estaba chocheando y se le empezaron a acercar todos los buitres. El único que valía la pena, lo volaron por los aires.



Meter a los curas en la educación fue lo peor que hizo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Sep 2022)

LLevo 1unos 15 años diciéndolo Franco ha sido lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país, no merece ni que se le llame dictador, su "dictadura" eran unas pocas medidas de sentido común, si no eres un progre o un delincuente te adaptabas a las medidas coercitivas muy rápido, ni siquiera era obligatorio ser un cristiano practicante. Igual hay cosas como la persecución a homosexuales que son de otra época y no tendrían cabida hoy día pero por lo demás.....

Había bastante más manga ancha y prácticamente todo lo bueno que tenemos ahora (aunque se haya degradado al abismo) viene de esta época aunque los rojos se cuelguen medallas.

Antes me llamaban mínimo facha, ahora me empiezan a dar la razón los que empiezan a entender que dictadura es lo actual, de hecho siempre he utilizado demócrata como insulto.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Antes me llamaban mínimo facha, ahora me empiezan a dar la razón los que empiezan a entender que dictadura es lo actual, de hecho siempre he utilizado demócrata como insulto.



Claramente he percibido un incremento del prestigio de Franco, en la última década.


----------



## brotes_verdes (19 Sep 2022)

La ultima vez que lo comprobé habian sido las milicias a las ordenes del PSOE los que habian ido a buscar para fusilarlos a los lideres de la oposicion.

Solo encontraron a Calvo Sotelo porque los lideres de los otros dos partidos no izquierdistas estaban de vacaciones fuera de Madrid.

Al dia siguiente aparecio su cadaver. Fue en ese momento cuando Franco aceptó unirse al hipotetico golpe de estado.

Por poner el equivalente actual, es como si Marlaska da ordenes a los policias nacionales de asesinar a Feijoo, Abascal e Ines Arrimadas, pero solo encuentran al Feijoo, le pegan cuatro tiros y dejan el cadaver en la puerta del sol.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Despotismo ilustrado.
> 
> Este país de subnormales es lo único que entiende y respeta.
> 
> No volveremos a tener la misma suerte otra vez.



Ahora tenemos despotismo ILETRADO.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Sep 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> LLevo 1unos 15 años diciéndolo Franco ha sido lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país, no merece ni que se le llame dictador, su "dictadura" eran unas pocas medidas de sentido común, si no eres un progre o un delincuente te adaptabas a las medidas coercitivas muy rápido, ni siquiera era obligatorio ser un cristiano practicante. Igual hay cosas como la persecución a homosexuales que son de otra época y no tendrían cabida hoy día pero por lo demás.....
> 
> Había bastante más manga ancha y prácticamente todo lo bueno que tenemos ahora (aunque se haya degradado al abismo) viene de esta época aunque los rojos se cuelguen medallas.
> 
> Antes me llamaban mínimo facha, ahora me empiezan a dar la razón los que empiezan a entender que dictadura es lo actual, de hecho siempre he utilizado demócrata como insulto.




No se perseguía a los homosexuales, nadie iba a meterse en tu casa a mirar si te dabas por el culo con otro tío, se perseguían los actos de maricones en la calle, lo cual tiene toda lógica.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Sep 2022)

Prefiero una dictadura blanda como la de Franco, que respetaba a los españoles y les dejaba prosperar mientras buscaba lo mejor para España, que una "democracia" de cartón-piedra como la actual, en la que te dejan elegir entre dos marionetas que trabajan en equipo para los mismos tiranos y se dedican a destruir y fragmentar el país sin el menor disimulo. Tarde o temprano esto reventará otra vez porque si no lo hace España terminará siendo en un par de décadas más como Burkina Faso. Literalmente además.


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No se perseguía a los homosexuales, nadie iba a meterse en tu casa a mirar si te dabas por el culo con otro tío, se perseguían los actos de maricones en la calle, lo cual tiene toda lógica.



Bueno es discutible donde estaba la barrera, por supuesto que sodomía había y realmente lo único era ser discreto no te fusilaban por el mero hecho de serlo, solo por la ostentosidad, lo difícil es trazar la línea lo que se permite ahora el día del orgullo y en general es intolerable y está tipificado penalmente pero como gobierna quien gobierna.... cosas como ir de la mano o un beso discreto pues bueno ciertamente hay agravio comparativo, no sé si será que me estoy volviendo tolerante.


----------



## Furymundo (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.
> 
> La foto del Generalísimo en su despacho, con el retrato del Führer, es de 1937 y está verificada por el archivo de Getty Images.



brvtal retrato del führer.
joder
esta foto tiene todo lo que me gusta


----------



## Magufillo (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Meter a los curas en la educación fue lo peor que hizo.



No se que decirte... Tenemos una plaga de funcivagos hoy dia tremenda. La Iglesia, si te digo que ha sido una traidora.


----------



## dragon33 (19 Sep 2022)

La única libertad que no tenías en el Franquismo es la política, el resto todo, libertad que comparada con la de ahora parece mentira que esto lo llamen democracia.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Bueno es discutible donde estaba la barrera, por supuesto que sodomía había y realmente lo único era ser discreto no te fusilaban por el mero hecho de serlo, solo por la ostentosidad, lo difícil es trazar la línea lo que se permite ahora el día del orgullo y en general es intolerable y está tipificado penalmente pero como gobierna quien gobierna.... cosas como ir de la mano o un beso discreto pues bueno ciertamente hay agravio comparativo, no sé si será que me estoy volviendo tolerante.



Eso pasaba en toda Europa, en Alemania hasta los años 70 la homosexualidad no dejó de estar perseguida.


----------



## das kind (19 Sep 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Yo lo que veo de nostalgia respecto a mi epoca o no he tenido, es *la gran capacidad de ganarte la vida y las oportunidades de ganar dinero* que tenia la gente, mi padre no tenia estudios y fue una persona importante para Moschino para las ventas nacionales, donde era claramente clase media acomodada.
> 
> Mi abuela como mi madre no es que gozaran de muchas libertades, pero habia otras cosas, a nivel educativo me parece mejor sistema por ejemplo.



Eso venía en buena parte porque era un país que salía de una guerra devastadora y, especialmente desde finales de los '50, se decidió abrir la economía a la inversión extranjera y entró mucho capital en España, con todo lo que ello supuso.


----------



## Magufillo (19 Sep 2022)

Hoy todo son prohibiciones.
Hay que reseñar que durante el franquismo hubo una tranquilidad tremenda. Hoy dia todo es sensacionalismo. La transición y posterior felipismo fueron unas épocas de grandes tragedias : incendios, accidentes de aviones, la tragedia de los Alfaques, el niño de Mirasierra, Etc.
No digo que no hubiera desgracias pero comparad y veréis.


----------



## corolaria (19 Sep 2022)

Lo importante de este jilo es saber cuántos de vosotros tenéis más de 55 años, no sois ciegos fanáticos y podéis argumentar con criterio y mesura.

El resto sirve de poco: como escuchar ladrar a los perros del vecino a las tres de la mañana.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Sep 2022)

Teocracia Medieval de curas tocañiños en la que cuatro Cayetanos manejaban su cortijo a punta de fusil. 
#Gracias CAGADILLO.


----------



## treblinca (19 Sep 2022)

Hizo lo que hizo con lo que había, sin dejar deuda ninguna. Estos lo que han hecho ha sido pidiendo créditos que ahora no se pueden pagar. Y se indultan unos a otros.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Teocracia Medieval de curas tocañiños en la que cuatro Cayetanos manejaban su cortijo a punta de fusil.
> #Gracias CAGADILLO.




Infórmate un poco, profesores y médicos abusan más de los niños que los curas.


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Que no institucionalizaron el asesinato, jajajajajaja. Claro tener checas era lo normal... Dejad de tragaros la propaganda de que la República eran monjitas de caridad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Despotismo ilustrado.
> 
> Este país de subnormales es lo único que entiende y respeta.
> 
> No volveremos a tener la misma suerte otra vez.



¿Ilustrado, Franco? Amos, no me jodas.


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

El primer campo de concentración fue de la República no de los nacionales. Si hubieran ganado hubieran hecho lo mismo o peor, tipo Katyn con el nkvd.


----------



## randomizer (19 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



¿Como tú, quieres decir?


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Sep 2022)

Que la provocasteis vosotros, corcho.


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Si no hubierais provocado 3 intentos de revolución anarquista, un golpe de Estado en el 34, un proyecto de secesión de España, si no hubierais quemado iglesias, si no hubierais empezado a matar a gente de otras ideologas (el primer asesinato fue a un repartidor de periódicos de derechas), si no hubierais secuestrado a gente por llevar simplemente una corbata, si no hubierais contactado con Mussolini en el 34, si no hubierais provocado otro golpe de estado, a lo mejor la otra mitad de España no se hubiera alzado en armas. Aprende historia cantamañanas.


----------



## Kabraloka (19 Sep 2022)

al final los mayores promotores de la revisión al alza de la época franquista van a ser los inquilinos del chaletazo de galapagar


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Si el de 1934, ese golpe que metió miedo a media España, que les hizo pensar que era probable que les mataran los rojos. Las tres insurrecciones anarquistas. Los contactos con Mussolini de ERC para pedirle dinero y armas en el 34. Aprende historia y entenderás el por qué hubo ese alzamiento. Peor eres tú qué justificas los campos de concentración rojos que luego negáis. Los lugares de tortura y ejecución que institucionalizaron la muerte del contrario. Pero esas cosas no existieron. En la republica te daban piruletas si no eras rojo. Pregúntate por qué la mayoría de intelectuales de centro que apoyaron la republica en el 31, cambiaron de opinión de lo que creasteis. En fin, aprende historia gañán.


----------



## Lefri (19 Sep 2022)

¿tú eres Sanchez? Porque mientes por los cuatro costados


----------



## juster (19 Sep 2022)

FRANCO HIZO MAS POR EL PAIS QUE TODOS LOS FANTOCHES DEMOCRATICOS POSTERIORES !!!


----------



## jabalino (19 Sep 2022)

Se te ve escocido, prueba con Hemoal 1 tonelada. JOJOJOJOJOJOJ


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Lo conozco, conoces que empezaron ya los asesinatos políticos y secuestros por parte de la izquierda en el 31? O eso tan básico lo desconoces? 
Sigues sin entender por qué la mayoría de los intelectuales de centro que apoyaron la República en el 31 acabaron hasta los cojones de la misma, pidiendo unos el golpe y otros marchándose despotricando contra la izquierda? 
Eso no os lo dicen en la sede de iu?


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Pero si el primer asesinato político fue contra gente de derechas, eres un desinformado de cojones.


----------



## Lefri (19 Sep 2022)

Solo sabes decir eso “nazi y extrema derecha”. Te sales de ahí y no sabes decir ni razonar nada de nada.

Lo cual es muy propio de los sectarios perdedores, Nazi-comunistas que no admiten opiniones contrarias.

Por la boca muere el pez. Tú eres el único que mantiene una actitud nazi


Y además mentiroso. Anda tómate el lexatin y no te olvides del hemoal


----------



## Funcional (19 Sep 2022)

Comparados con el millon que habian matado previamente esos 150.000 asesinos poca justicia hizo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



Que hable español apanchitado. Spanglish de moda entre los canis como @Shy

_Basado, en verdad, me renta, buen día_... ¡Términos que ha de soltar _literalmente_ continuamente si quieres _ser épico_. _Hermano_.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Sep 2022)

Solo un retrasado puede preferir la dictadura actual en la que nos tratan como a ganado. Si es tu caso, te compadezco.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Ilustrado, Franco? Amos, no me jodas.



Ilustradísimo, tenía claras cosas que hoy en día son impensables. Si tienes dudas compara.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Que hable español apanchitado. Spanglish de moda entre los canis como @Shy
> 
> _Basado, en verdad, me renta, buen día_... ¡Términos que ha de soltar _literalmente_ continuamente si quieres _ser épico_. _Hermano_.



Ya tú sabe, bro


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ilustradísimo, tenía claras cosas que hoy en día son impensables. Si tienes dudas compara.



Ilustrado, ilustrado...


----------



## J.Smith (19 Sep 2022)

zirick dijo:


> A Franco lo resucita el PSOE todas las semanas, en cuanto les piden rendir cuentas de algo lo sacan del bolsillo. Son patéticos



El comodín del caudillo lo llaman.


----------



## Lefri (19 Sep 2022)

lexatin, el lexatin que no se olvide … y hemoal también. Te va a venir bien pedazo TROLL !!!


----------



## Lefri (19 Sep 2022)

J.Smith dijo:


> El comodín del caudillo lo llaman.



FRANCOMODIN


----------



## uberales (19 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja, tres putas hojas de universidad que hacen un resumen de tres puntos libros de propaganda. Como ha degenerado la universidad...


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Para evitar a nuestro querido camarada el señor Follavacas tener que repetir las mismas frases alpisteras lo suyo es enlazar a este hilo donde se le dan unas cuantas caricias con un periódico en las naricitas.

Diario Le Figaro


----------



## Sony Crockett (19 Sep 2022)

La juventud hoy en día no han conocido la libertad, recuerdo de chaval en una ciudad dormitorio de Barcelona como llegado el domingo la diversión de la familias era ir al campo a hacer una sardinada, paella o lo que fuera, recuerdo que era hasta difícil encontrar sitio, habían fuegos por todos los lados y la faena que teníamos la chavaleria para encontrar leña seca o ramas, todo estaba cogido, y no había los incendios de hoy en día que hasta prohíben pasear por el campo, en fin y ha esto lo llaman régimen de libertades.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Sep 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Solo sabes decir eso “nazi y extrema derecha”. Te sales de ahí y no sabes decir ni razonar nada de nada.
> 
> Lo cual es muy propio de los sectarios perdedores, Nazi-comunistas que no admiten opiniones contrarias.
> 
> ...



Que borrego llegas a ser


----------



## UpSpain (19 Sep 2022)

"Con todos sus defectos" ¿Cuales son? porque yo no le veo ninguno. Si acaso dejar el trabajo a medias


----------



## pegaso (19 Sep 2022)

Alguno hecha en falta el negocio del abuelo franquista, se lo jodio el primo. No había para todos primos,Franco muerto ya no pudo repartir más.


----------



## Shy (19 Sep 2022)

Era despotismo ilustrado, lo de ahora es despotismo indocumentado.


----------



## Menchi (19 Sep 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Estoy muy lejos del franquismo, pero aún más del frankismo. La verdad que esta caída de máscaras de la falsa democracia del 78 está llegando a cotas históricas de opresión intelectual y social, al menos para la mayoría de personas.



Es jodido reconocer que te has estado equivocando de bando durante toda tu vida y que te habías creído las mentiras de quienes llevaban 40 años rabiando porque no se hacía lo que ellos decían por-sus-santos-cojones, porque no fueron capaces de hacerte tragar sus ideas, sus pensamientos y su control.

Sólo te das cuenta de eso cuando no hay una semana, ni un día, que no te recuerden en la TV o en las RRSS lo malísimo que eres por pensar por tu cuenta, por no creer y hacer y decir lo que ellos te dicen que creas, hagas y digas, haciéndote sentir una mierda porque no quieres nada de eso porque sabes que es algo que te va a destruir a ti y a quienes te rodean y dónde los políticos y demás chusma son quienes viven la buena vida, como los cerdos de Rebelión en la granja.

Es toda una maquinaría de imposición de pensamiento y de comportamiento. Ahora mismo, todo lo que huela a libertad y divergencia es perseguido y destruído por quienes dicen defender esos mismos valores.

El asco que tengo a todo lo veo es sólo superado por el terror que sé que todavía son capaces de hacer los acólitos del buenismo actual.


----------



## Persea (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1196776
> 
> 
> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.
> ...



por que hay una foto de hitler en su despacho? menudo caudillo beta el franco...


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (19 Sep 2022)

Qué grande el Caudillo.
Qué Dios lo tenga en su Gloria.
Y a los rojos que les den mucho por el culo.


----------



## César92 (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eso pasaba en toda Europa, en Alemania hasta los años 70 la homosexualidad no dejó de estar perseguida.



Que se lo digan a Alan Turing, que disfrutó la democracia de los vencedores de 1945 como es debido.

Ese tío, si hubiera estado en la España franquista, el régimen hubiera ocultado su homosexualidad a toda costa y jamás lo hubieran humillado.


----------



## NormanMan (19 Sep 2022)

jajajaajaja franco no importó las cámaras de gas para los socialistas


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1196776
> 
> 
> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.
> ...



GODER ESTOS ROJOH CON LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA, QUE NO PARAN DE SACAR A PACA LA CULONA A LA PALESTRA PORQUE NO TIENEN NADA MÁS QUE DECIR.... OH WAIT!


----------



## Masateo (19 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



Pues sí, mira que decir líder pudiendo decir dirigente...


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Sep 2022)

zirick dijo:


> A Franco lo resucita el PSOE todas las semanas, en cuanto les piden rendir cuentas de algo lo sacan del bolsillo. Son patéticos



Llevan cincuenta años hablando de los cuarenta años.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (19 Sep 2022)

¿ Franco? ¿ el agente doble usano?


----------



## tocafa (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1196776



Los dos mejores dirigentes de la historia.
Ambos amaban a su pueblo y ambos dieron la vida por su pueblo.
Ambos eran generosos, bondadosos y estaban al servicio de sus ciudadanos no de sí mismos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Sep 2022)

Los pistoleros empezaron siendo los anarquistas primero, y después los de las Juventudes de ERC que paradójicamente mataban principalmente anarquistas.


----------



## wintermute81 (19 Sep 2022)

A mi Franco hace años no me despertaba ninguna simpatía, al contrario.
Ahora sin embargo cada vez le veo con mejores ojos sobre todo viendo las maravillosas leyes que "nos hemos dado", la historia pone a cada uno en el lugar que se merece.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Sep 2022)

Los rojos fueron cuneteados en buena lid porque ellos se habían pasado muchos pueblos en zonas que quedaron "leales" al Frente Popular tras el Alzamiento. Si vas a cometer tropelías durante una guerra, asegúrate que vas a ganarla o que por lo menos la derrota te pillará lejos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Sep 2022)

Adios hamijo


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Me pregunto cuántos pantanos hubieran hecho el PSOE o el PP.


----------



## César92 (19 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Me pregunto cuántos pantanos hubieran hecho el PSOE o el PP.



Si ahora les está dando por destruirlos, imagínate.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Sep 2022)

He repartido mas zanx en este hilo que el gordo de navidad

*VIVA ESPAÑA VIVA FRANCO*






*ROJOS A LLORAR A LA CUNETA *


----------



## fayser (19 Sep 2022)

Cómo tiene que estar España para acordarnos de un dictador...

Y eso que lo bueno está por llegar, a ver cuánto aguanta la gente un empobrecimiento del 10% anual al grito de "viva el ecologismo", "viva el feminismo", "vivan los inmigrantes" y "viva Ucrania".


----------



## DOM + (19 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Lo único reprochable a Franco es no haber exterminado a las ratas etarras y a los cerdos comunistas. Los dejó muy muy tocados pero no llegó a darles el golpe de gracia. Ahora pagamos las consecuencias.



Como a esta escoria roja maricona de @Don Vladimir Harkonnen 

Que lastima que la zorra de tu abuela se escapó.
Tu abuelo real seguramente era un franquista que se la cepilló cuando todo agujero era trinchera y no habia nada más.

Luego se volvio a su pueblo y dejo a la puta de tu abuela parir sola a la puta de tu madre


----------



## César92 (19 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Cómo tiene que estar España para acordarnos de un dictador...
> 
> Y eso que lo bueno está por llegar, a ver cuánto aguanta la gente un empobrecimiento del 10% anual al grito de "viva el ecologismo", "viva el feminismo", "vivan los inmigrantes" y "viva Ucrania".



¿Por qué crees que quieren prohibir el "enaltecimiento" del franquismo? ¿Por qué lo hizo mal? Si tan mal lo hizo , no es necesario prohibir nada. 

Ya verás como dentro de 40 años no será necesario prohibir el enaltecimiento del "Sanchismo" o cualquier presidente de España. Nadie se acordará de esos gilipollas, porque no han hecho nada salvo destruir el país y convertirlo en un estercolero.


----------



## Kolbe (20 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y así es. La Historia, la de verdad, cuando se escriba, será más que benévola con su ingente obra.



La historia de Franco ya está escrita y los mejores historiadores hispanistas coinciden en que fue uno de los mejores jefes de estado españoles desde los reyes católicos, sinó el mejor.

Otra cosa son el efecto de 45 años de propaganda progre que han conseguido hacer pasar a Franco por un demonio cuando la verdad es que era justo lo contrario.


----------



## dinio amol (20 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1196776
> 
> 
> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.
> ...



Qué defectos? dí un par de ellos.


----------



## CocoVin (20 Sep 2022)

No le llegaba el adolfo ni a las suelas de los zapatos como militar y como persona.

No se como no tenía el caudillo una foto de si mismo en el escritorio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Sep 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Echad un ojo a las teorías de Vallejo-Nájera
> 
> Antonio Vallejo-Nájera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




_que incorporaba algunos estudios previos sobre la relación entre marxismo y deficiencia mental,_


Coincido.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Sep 2022)

*¡¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA!!*


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Sep 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> No le llegaba el adolfo ni a las suelas de los zapatos como militar y como persona.
> 
> No se como no tenía el caudillo una foto de si mismo en el escritorio.



Eres un saco de mierda. Un traidor y un montón de basura.

Vete a tomar por culo.

Adolfo Hitler fue un inútil. A las pruebas me remito.


----------



## furia porcina (20 Sep 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> LLevo 1unos 15 años diciéndolo Franco ha sido lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país, no merece ni que se le llame dictador, su "dictadura" eran unas pocas medidas de sentido común, si no eres un progre o un delincuente te adaptabas a las medidas coercitivas muy rápido, ni siquiera era obligatorio ser un cristiano practicante. Igual hay cosas como la persecución a homosexuales que son de otra época y no tendrían cabida hoy día pero por lo demás.....
> 
> Había bastante más manga ancha y prácticamente todo lo bueno que tenemos ahora (aunque se haya degradado al abismo) viene de esta época aunque los rojos se cuelguen medallas.
> 
> Antes me llamaban mínimo facha, ahora me empiezan a dar la razón los que empiezan a entender que dictadura es lo actual, de hecho siempre he utilizado demócrata como insulto.



Por no decir que la persecución a homosexuales era un estandar de aquella época en el resto de países y no sólo en dictaduras. Y la persecución consistía en prohibir que no dieran mucho el cante públicamente, cosa que por cierto también se hacía a heteros con aquello del escándalo público.

Pero en ningún caso iba por ahí matando a los homo al estilo del Che Guevara…


----------



## machotafea (20 Sep 2022)

Uy, que MALO!


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Sep 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Por no decir que la persecución a homosexuales era un estandar de aquella época en el resto de países y no sólo en dictaduras. Y la persecución consistía en prohibir que no dieran mucho el cante públicamente, cosa que por cierto también se hacía a heteros con aquello del escándalo público.
> 
> Pero en ningún caso iba por ahí matando a los homo al estilo del Che Guevara…



He exagerado con lo de fusilar, lo más que te podía pasar es una noche en el calabozo , si la cosa iba a más era porque además de gay la liabas o incitabas en contra del régimen , realmente lo único que se exigía es en público un poco de decoro y siendo homosexual más, injusto, puede pero sabías las normas si pasabas la noche en el calabozo era porque querías, en el Dubai de 2022 es mucho peor la cosa y no se quejan tanto.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (20 Sep 2022)

Viva Franco
Cara al Sol
Mi voto es de VOX


----------



## CocoVin (20 Sep 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Eres un saco de mierda. Un traidor y un montón de basura.
> 
> Vete a tomar por culo.
> 
> Adolfo Hitler fue un inútil. A las pruebas me remito.



Estas confundido paco, vuelve a leer mi mensaje.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

No sé, digame usted que parece que lo sabe todo.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Sep 2022)

Recomiendo este documental de la guerra civil española. Es el más “imparcial” de los que he podido ver


----------



## machotafea (20 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Hoy todo son prohibiciones.
> Hay que reseñar que durante el franquismo hubo una tranquilidad tremenda. Hoy dia todo es sensacionalismo. La transición y posterior felipismo fueron unas épocas de grandes tragedias : incendios, accidentes de aviones, la tragedia de los Alfaques, el niño de Mirasierra, Etc.
> No digo que hubiera desgracias pero comparad y veréis.



Pero qué tonto eres. Había desgracias, pero no se contaban. Hay que ser tonto, de verdad. 


Aun asi viva Franco y abajo los putos judios


----------



## machotafea (20 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Infórmate un poco, profesores y médicos abusan más de los niños que los curas.



Otro retrakas.

Esta lleno este foro de hezpañoles


----------



## machotafea (20 Sep 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Estas confundido paco, vuelve a leer mi mensaje.



Ese en concreto no sabe ni leer, el hijo de puta


----------



## Chulita (20 Sep 2022)

Hombre después de los dos años y medio que os habéis tirado con la mascarilla puesta por la calle y acojonaditos por lo del COVID pass sin contar con las PCRs y demás folladas de culo, FRANCO ES BRUTAL. Pero a vosotros os vale un segurata de Renfe como jefe de estado a efectos. Es lo mismo.
Cualquier cosa tiene más cojones que vosotros. Eso ya se ha visto.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Sep 2022)

El feminista R78 actualmente asesina 100.000 españoles al año. O lo que es lo mismo, en dos años supera las cifras fabulosas que el agit-pop izquierdo-globalista le achaca a Franco. Y nada de mal necesario ni nada por el estilo: derecho inalienable.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (20 Sep 2022)

Esa foto de Franco con el retrato de Hitler es totalmente falsa.


----------



## Rael (20 Sep 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> La única libertad que no tenías en el Franquismo es la política, el resto todo, libertad que comparada con la de ahora parece mentira que esto lo llamen democracia.



Eso decia mi bisabuelo, que fue de la CNT de joven, visitó la URSS (aprovechando un partido de futvol) y lo que vio alli lo hizo volver hecho un franquista militante.

Dicho por él todo.


----------



## weyler (20 Sep 2022)

150.000 anti-españoles y una dictablanda


----------



## Ginko (20 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> "Persona que da su opinión o postura sobre algún tema sin importar lo polémica que sea".
> 
> De nada, gañán.



Es un anglicismo ridículo donde los haya.


----------



## Carne vieja (20 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Despotismo ilustrado.
> 
> Este país de subnormales es lo único que entiende y respeta.
> 
> No volveremos a tener la misma suerte otra vez.



Despotismo democrático.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Sep 2022)

Debido a su dejadez los últimos 15 años dejó el germen del socialismo en la sociedad langostera actual que ha mantenido el masónico r78. Probablemente no fue su intención. 
Por el contrario en general, dejó un país próspero y sobre todo con valores. Valores demolidos hasta el 11m de 2004 por las legislaturas socialista y pro inmigración de Felipe y Aznar. Después directamente pasamos a ser un estercolero donde mandaban los asesinos, periodistas, masoneria extranjera, mafia sanitaria, políticos y policías. 
Dar un paseo por cualquier barrio de ciudad española de la degradación de una sociedad por la inmigración, sobre todo pantxi, y la suciedad y pobreza acelerada. 
Su error fue disolver las cortes franquistas. España por su carácter no está hecha para democracia, si además lo llenas de pantxis salvajes y socialismo endémico del cateto standard español tienes lo que ves simplemente con pasear por la calle.


----------



## Soy forero (20 Sep 2022)

Y eso que fue el último general en alzarse, aguanto hasta que la situación ya era insostenible mola estaba hasta los cojones de esperar


----------



## pepeleches (20 Sep 2022)

Siempre me ha parecido absurdo que por posicionarse en contra de las estupideces socialistas o de nueva generación (véase wokismo...) se ensalce la figura de Franco. Como si una cosa estuviera conectada con la otra. 

Y no, aparte de dictador su 'programa' podía ser bastante parecido, nos olvidamos de que era socialista. Y olvidar lo de dictador también es mucho olvidar. 

Para mi es una gran victoria de la izquierda actual. Que todo el que no comulgue con sus tonterías termine mirando a Franco para ellos es un gran éxito, porque es una profecía autocumplida. Un país que hace 25 años había dejado a Franco completamente atrás (no era en absoluto tema de conversación), camino del medio siglo después de su muerte resulta que el debate se ha rescatado artificialmente. 

No solo la mayoría tiene una visión distorsionadísima, sino que no es consciente de cómo hace el juego a los que precisamente quiere combatir...


----------



## Esflinter (20 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tendria que ser la mentalidad de El Fary, el cuerpo de Iñaki Urdangarin y la inteligencia de Constantino Romero.... eso para empezar.



Diras la voz de Constantino, en lugar de esa voz de eunuco tragapenes


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

Rael dijo:


> Eso decia mi bisabuelo, que fue de la CNT de joven, visitó la URSS (aprovechando un partido de futvol) y lo que vio alli lo hizo volver hecho un franquista militante.
> 
> Dicho por él todo.




Tuvo suerte entonces de que no estuviera en los registros comunistas figurando como de la CNT, no hubiera vuelto vivo de la URSS...


----------



## el segador (20 Sep 2022)

Si la hubiera ganado el Frente Popular los asesinados hubieran sido un par de millones mínimo y lo curioso muchos serían pertenecientes a ese Frente Popular, a los hechos me remito de lo que hacía Stalin con sus partidarios, sembrar el terror de manera periódica y mandarlos al gulag.


----------



## derepen (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kovaliov (20 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues el último que llegó asi nos convirtio en la mayor potencia del mundo. Y cuando tuvo que elegir se vino a morir a Castilla.



A Extremadura.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

No sé, digame usted que parece que lo sabe todo.
Eso de que usted no es un nazi es lo que usted piensa.

Dese espacio para el error.


----------



## Eremita (20 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Lo único reprochable a Franco es no haber exterminado a las ratas etarras y a los cerdos comunistas. Los dejó muy muy tocados pero no llegó a darles el golpe de gracia. Ahora pagamos las consecuencias.



Mucho peor fue lo de no haber permitido el aborto. Con aborto libre y gratuito desde el 39, más de la mitad de los putos rojos y progres existentes, no habrían nacido.
Nunca se lo perdonaré.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Me pregunto cuántos pantanos hubieran hecho el PSOE o el PP.



PUES TODOS LOS QUE HIZO FRANCO ESTABAN PROYECTADOS YA EN LA REPÚBLICA.... Y DESPUÉS DE MUERTO SE SIGUIERON HACIENDO A PUÑAOS... DAIS PVTA PENA CON LOS ARGUMENTOS MANIDOS DE SIEMPRE MACHO


----------



## Hippy Lollas (20 Sep 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Y eso que fue el último general en alzarse, aguanto hasta que la situación ya era insostenible mola estaba hasta los cojones de esperar



Le llamaban "Miss Canarias".


----------



## trolero (20 Sep 2022)

Mire, estudie historia y no invente.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A Extremadura.



El el siglo XVI era CASTILLA. Extremadura es una denominación geografica, no politica.


----------



## perrosno (20 Sep 2022)

GRACIAS FRANCO, mis dieses!!


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Sep 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> La juventud hoy en día no han conocido la libertad, recuerdo de chaval en una ciudad dormitorio de Barcelona como llegado el domingo la diversión de la familias era ir al campo a hacer una sardinada, paella o lo que fuera, recuerdo que era hasta difícil encontrar sitio, habían fuegos por todos los lados y la faena que teníamos la chavaleria para encontrar leña seca o ramas, todo estaba cogido, y no había los incendios de hoy en día que hasta prohíben pasear por el campo, en fin y ha esto lo llaman régimen de libertades.



Con las sectas ecologista, animalista, feminista y lgtbi dictando las normas no puede haber libertad. Y peor que nos va a ir. Van a arrasar con todo.

Esto no se arregla por las buenas.

La República puso contra la pared a la mitad de la sociedad y todo el mundo sabía mucho tiempo antes que la guerra era inevitable. Era cuestión de vida o muerte.

Recomiendo las memorias de Manuel Tagüeña, el mejor libro que he leido sobre la guerra civil. Personalidad asombrosa que solo esa época histórica podía dar. En él narra los preludios de la guerra civil y como se había deteriorado el orden público desde el advenimiento de la República. Las luchas callejeras, tiroteos, asesinatos, en los que él mismo participó como dirigente juvenil.

Hay que estudiar, antes de opinar.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (20 Sep 2022)

Hay que imaginarse yendo a rescatar a tu hermana , novicia de un convento al que han pegado fuego en 1935 , antes de que la violen.

Hay que imaginarse con 19 años escapando de los matones izquierdistas que han decidido zurrar a gente por un terrible crimen , rezar la novena al patrón del pueblo.

Hay que imaginarse a las autoridades de esa república , dejando cometer esos atropellos.

Mi abuelo no lo imaginó , lo vivió en primera persona , pero según Sánchez y compañía, se tenía que haber dejado zurrar , matar o dejar que violaran a su hermana , en aras del progreso.


----------



## zirick (20 Sep 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Llevan cincuenta años hablando de los cuarenta años.



Sin embargo ETA ni la tocan, no sea que sus socios se enfaden.


----------



## Shy (20 Sep 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Es un anglicismo ridículo donde los haya.



Ya, lo explico, no lo uso. Yo no he sido el que lo ha escrito.


----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## JoseII (20 Sep 2022)

Aquí va un rápido resumen, para los que no tienen más de dos minutos de atención


----------



## Magufillo (20 Sep 2022)

Hasta Rita Maestre da las gracias al Caudillo


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ...
> La foto del Generalísimo en su despacho, con el retrato del Führer, es de 1937 y está verificada por el archivo de Getty Images.



Pero el tratado para repartirse Europa y aplastar a las democracias lo firmó el nacionalsocialista Hitler con el socialista Stalin, no con Franco.


----------



## ahondador (20 Sep 2022)

La parrafada es desmontable palabra por palabra:




> "va a ser difícil olvidar"



¿ Pero como se va a olvidar si los rojeras habeis revivido a Franco porque habeis montado una industria de subvenciones alrededor del odio que le profesais ?



> " que provocó una guerra "



Franco fue uno de los generales que más tarde se levantó con el glorioso alzamiento. Pero la guerra civil realmente había empezado en 1934 con los alzamientos de Asturias y un puñado de provincias más que vosotros, los rojetas del PSOE montasteis para tratar de hundir a la republica. Lo dijo vuestro jefe Largo Caballero "La democracia sólo será un paso para llegar a la dictadura del proletariado"



> "para instaurar una dictadura y asesinó a 150 mil españoles"



A ti lo que te molesta no es "dictadura" sino "dictadura que no es de izquierdas". No creo que te moleste que Pablo Iglesias haya dicho que el aspira a la dictadura del proletariado. Tampoco te molestará la dictadura cubana o la misma dictadura venezolana. Y seguramente tampoco te molestaría si todos los miembros del TC y del CGPJ fueran psoistas y podemarras.

*Así que vete a tomar porculo hijo de mil madres y no vengas a embarrar este noble foro con la mierda que te meten tus camaradas*


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (20 Sep 2022)

Tienes idealizada la época de la segunda república, tiros en las calles, incendios , altercados , amenazas de muerte en las mismísimas Cortes... Todo eso el gobierno de la época no pudo o no quiso frenarlo , de ahí que media España decidiera pelear.
¿ Tú te habrías dejado matar?

Yo no , mi abuelo (paterno) tampoco , así que culpar a unos del inicio de la guerra y no mirar las circunstancias , me parece cuando menos atrevido.


----------



## Poncho129 (20 Sep 2022)

150.000 millones. ¿No te jode?
Al ignore por subnormal hijo de puta y analfabeto.
Te enviaría a leer, pero sé que como todos los guarros no sabes. A mamarla, retrasado mental.


----------



## Poncho129 (20 Sep 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> LLevo 1unos 15 años diciéndolo Franco ha sido lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país, no merece ni que se le llame dictador, su "dictadura" eran unas pocas medidas de sentido común, si no eres un progre o un delincuente te adaptabas a las medidas coercitivas muy rápido, ni siquiera era obligatorio ser un cristiano practicante. Igual hay cosas como la persecución a homosexuales que son de otra época y no tendrían cabida hoy día pero por lo demás.....
> 
> Había bastante más manga ancha y prácticamente todo lo bueno que tenemos ahora (aunque se haya degradado al abismo) viene de esta época aunque los rojos se cuelguen medallas.
> 
> Antes me llamaban mínimo facha, ahora me empiezan a dar la razón los que empiezan a entender que dictadura es lo actual, de hecho siempre he utilizado demócrata como insulto.



Tu argumento es irreprochable, menos lo de los maricones. Nadie les perseguía. Eso es un mito.


----------



## Poncho129 (20 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Ilustrado, Franco? Amos, no me jodas.



Seguro más que tú, subnormal.Al ignore.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (20 Sep 2022)

Ya lo he contado antes , mi abuelo se vio en el trance de salvar a su hermana cuando pegaron fuego al convento donde profesaba , nunca apareció la guardia de asalto ( cuerpo policial de la época) .
Y lo mismo unos meses antes , cuando los izquierdistas se presentaron a linchar a los beatos durante la novena del patrón del pueblo.

¿ Una república que no protege a sus ciudadanos , ni a sus bienes , ni a sus monumentos, que no garantiza la libertad de reunión o de pensamiento? Pues ahí tienes la respuesta a por qué se alzó media España.


----------



## el segador (20 Sep 2022)

Si los rojos hubieran aplicado las leyes y no hubieran dejado a desalmados matar sin consecuencias no hubiera habido guerra.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Sep 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Aquí va un rápido resumen, para los que no tienen más de dos minutos de atención



No sé cuál es tu intención al colocar el vídeo. Que te haya agradecido follaratas (a.k.a jaimito) no augura nada bueno. En cualquier caso, habla con más elocuencia, determinación y brillo que todo el arco parlamentario actual junto. No entiendo cómo muchos idiotas pretende desacreditar el franquismo con un vídeo en el que se presenta a una mujer "subyugada por el franquismo" con bastante más cultura y don de palabra que las ignorantes empoderadas de Belarra, Moreno o Díaz. O sus correspondientes masculinos, que para el caso es lo mismo. Comparemos el discurso de la señora con la nueva esperanza roja:



Si es que da vergüenza ajena, joder.


----------



## JoseII (20 Sep 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No sé cuál es tu intención al colocar el vídeo. Que te haya agradecido follaratas (a.k.a jaimito) no augura nada bueno. En cualquier caso, habla con más elocuencia, determinación y brillo que todo el arco parlamentario actual junto. No entiendo cómo muchos idiotas pretende desacreditar el franquismo con un vídeo en el que se presenta a una mujer "subyugada por el franquismo" con bastante más cultura y don de palabra que las ignorantes empoderadas de Belarra, Moreno o Díaz. O sus correspondientes masculinos, que para el caso es lo mismo. Comparemos el discurso de la señora con la nueva esperanza roja:
> 
> 
> 
> Si es que da vergüenza ajena, joder.



No sé por que usted se mosquea conmigo

La abuela lo deja todo muy clarito, otra cosa es que no se la quiera entender.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Sep 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> No sé por que usted se mosquea conmigo
> 
> La abuela lo deja todo muy clarito, otra cosa es que no se la quiera entender.



Te he dado el beneficio de la duda. Me ha descolocado el idiota que te zanquea.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Mucho peor fue lo de no haber permitido el aborto. Con aborto libre y gratuito desde el 39, más de la mitad de los putos rojos y progres existentes, no habrían nacido.
> Nunca se lo perdonaré.



Te equivocas, la mayoría de progres vienen de familias conservadoras


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Hay que imaginarse yendo a rescatar a tu hermana , novicia de un convento al que han pegado fuego en 1935 , antes de que la violen.
> 
> Hay que imaginarse con 19 años escapando de los matones izquierdistas que han decidido zurrar a gente por un terrible crimen , rezar la novena al patrón del pueblo.
> 
> ...



Hay que imaginarse ser un anarquista de la FAI y que uno de tus “camaradas” comunistas te meta un tiro en la nuca 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (20 Sep 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Un líder basado? Q es eso? Q no sepa hablar español?



Es panchitismo, traducciones literales del inglés y se creen mas mejores


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

Vale pero los 100 millones de muertos no podréis des-muertearlos

Taluecs


----------



## ahondador (20 Sep 2022)

Si claro guapi, a ti te molesta una dictadura de hace 50 años.... claro.... seguro... 
Eres un zombie odiador como todos los rojetas.. Demasiado bueno fue Franco


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

La guerra como poco la provocaron ambos bandos

Y eso además que los alzados no pretendían ninguna guerra, sólo deponer al gobierno terrorista del Frente Popular 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ahondador (20 Sep 2022)

Asesinos de 150.000 españoles ? 
Pero que dices surrrnormal.... A ti que te dan igual los 5.000 civiles muertos y torturados y enterrados en Paracuellos del Jarama....
Pero tu que mierda va a hablar de barbarie y terror siendo un hijo put@ comunista.... tu vas a dar lecciones de moral y terror ? 
Vete a la puta mierd@ a dar lecciones de honradez con Griñan.... 
Tira escoria inmunda.... 150.000 españoles dice el bastardo.... hijo de sicópatas y sádicos comunistas y socialistas


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

Pocos fueron los 100 millones de Don José Stalin viendo este hilo, vuelve josebaaaaaaaaaaaaa se te echa de menos


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Asesinos de 150.000 españoles ?
> Pero que dices surrrnormal.... A ti que te dan igual los 5.000 civiles muertos y torturados y enterrados en Paracuellos del Jarama....
> Pero tu que mierda va a hablar de barbarie y terror siendo un hijo put@ comunista.... tu vas a dar lecciones de moral y terror ?
> Vete a la puta mierd@ a dar lecciones de honradez con Griñan....
> Tira escoria inmunda.... 150.000 españoles dice el bastardo.... hijo de sicópatas y sádicos comunistas y socialistas



pocos fueron los cerdos de paracuellos


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (20 Sep 2022)

Mira que me extraña que Franco tuviera una foto de Hitler ahí en su mesa de trabajo, y más aún mirando hacia afuera.


----------



## Wein (20 Sep 2022)

Por cierto en 1975 España tenía la deuda pública más baja de la OCDE, y una de las menores presiones fiscales.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

Es que los rojos mataron en la oposición, y también en el Gobierno (con pucherazo en febrero del 36)


----------



## DOM + (20 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> pocos fueron los cerdos de paracuellos



PUTA ROJA COBARDE MARICONA

NO TE ESCONDAS 10MIL EUROS NOS JUGAMOS A VER SI MIDO 190CM Y PESO 106KG

NO TE CAGUES MARICONA AFRONTA TUS LADRIDOS DE RETACO CALVO ENANO MARICONA DE MIERDA


----------



## DOM + (20 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> pocos fueron los cerdos de paracuellos



PUTA ROJA COBARDE MARICONA



NO TE ESCONDAS 10MIL EUROS NOS JUGAMOS A VER SI MIDO 190CM Y PESO 106KG



NO TE CAGUES MARICONA AFRONTA TUS LADRIDOS DE RETACO CALVO ENANO MARICONA DE MIERDA


----------



## M.Karl (20 Sep 2022)

El primer vencedor del comunismo en los campos de batalla. Sólo por eso merece figurar con letras de oro en la Historia Universal.


----------



## el segador (20 Sep 2022)

Tendrían haber perseguido y detenido a los que infringieron las leyes independientemente de su filiación.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Sep 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Sin embargo ETA ni la tocan, no sea que sus socios se enfaden.



Tienen carencia de rabitos de pasa.


----------



## cepeda33 (20 Sep 2022)

Tuvo cosas muy buenas, cosas buenas y cosas malas.

Me quedo con "cierto control" de la corrupcion, robaban, pero solo un grupo selecto, asi que no hundia a la nacion.

Algo que hoy dia es utopico pensarlo.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Sep 2022)

El Ribbentrop-Molotov.


----------



## octopodiforme (20 Sep 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Tuvo cosas muy buenas, cosas buenas y cosas malas.
> 
> Me quedo con "cierto control" de la corrupcion, robaban, pero solo un grupo selecto, asi que no hundia a la nacion.
> 
> Algo que hoy dia es utopico pensarlo.



Quién les iba a decir a los demócratas que acabarían teniendo que sacar el DNI al perro.


----------



## fayser (20 Sep 2022)

¿Y a ti qué tal te va la vida? ¿Tienes trabajo? ¿Coche? ¿Casa en propiedad? ¿Hijos? ¿Puedes mantener a tu familia con tranquilidad?

Porque la mayoría de los que tenéis la palabra "fascista" en la boca todo el santo día sois unos putos muertos de hambre, que sinceramente, no sé qué habéis conseguido.


----------



## fayser (20 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Ya verás como dentro de 40 años no será necesario prohibir el enaltecimiento del "Sanchismo" o cualquier presidente de España. Nadie se acordará de esos gilipollas, porque no han hecho nada salvo destruir el país y convertirlo en un estercolero.



Efectivamente... por ejemplo, ¿quién se acuerda de Zapatero?


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Mira que me extraña que Franco tuviera una foto de Hitler ahí en su mesa de trabajo, y más aún mirando hacia afuera.



Pues claro que la tenía, suerte que luego los Socialistas arrasamos a la hiena nazi y nos follamos a sus putas en berlín        . Gracias a eso ahora los únicos fascistas que se pueden ver como se ven monos en un zoo estáis en este foro, algunos en forocoches y un puñado de viejos en el valle de los caídos llorando por paracuellojjjjjjj jajaja


----------



## fayser (20 Sep 2022)

Anda coño, ¿un rojo con dinero? ¿Como el guayomin?


----------



## Covaleda (20 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Efectivamente... por ejemplo, ¿quién se acuerda de Zapatero?


----------



## fayser (20 Sep 2022)

Nadie se acuerda de Zapatero


A Rubalcaba no le gustan mucho los mítines de masas porque se azora en situaciones de alta temperatura emocional. Como antiguo profesor de química, pr




elpais.com


----------



## Satori (20 Sep 2022)

¿ donde dice que es trending topic? Porque fuera de este hilo de este foro no parece....


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Sep 2022)

Hace falta otro Franco para fusilar unos cuantos rojos, que las cunetas no se llenan solas.


----------



## Eremita (20 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Te equivocas, la mayoría de progres vienen de familias conservadoras
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Sí, todos los votantes progres de los cinturones industriales y ciudades dormitorio de Madrid, Barcelona y grandes ciudades provienen de familias conservadoras, falangistas. Como Carmen Calvo y Bono.


----------



## Alew (20 Sep 2022)

La libertad exige responsabilidad.

La responsabilidad deriva de sociedades adultas.

Una sociedad suele hacerse adulta tras vivir acontecimientos serios o trágicos. Y por contra, un exceso de bienestar prolongado en el tiempo suele acabar en sociedades hedonistas e infantilizadas. 

La democracia sólo funciona en algunas fases del ciclo.

Imagino que por eso en media Asia aborrecen de la democracia, no es sólo cuestión de ser un tirano hijo de puta, también es cuestión de principios. Luego se puede o no estar de acuerdo pero lo que está claro es que China va como un cohete (comparado con el resto del mundo). 

Cómo estaría China en caso de ser una democracia? Yo lo tengo claro.

Dicho lo cual me quedo con el derroido e hipócrita Occidente jajaja. Me da pavor una dictadura tecnologica como la China aunque ya está llegando a Occidente. La pandemia fue el caballo de Troya. Vivan las cadenas!


----------



## octopodiforme (20 Sep 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Hace falta otro Franco para fusilar unos cuantos rojos, que las cunetas no se llenan solas.



A los que tengan crímenes de sangre o hayan asaltado casas o cuentas bancarias.

Generosidad.


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> España necesita un lider basado y con cojones como melones de villaconejos.
> 
> El problema es que aqui clavo que sobresale martillazo que se lleva.



vaya contradiccion, si se tiene un lider hay que martillear a cualquiera que discrepe


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> A los que tengan crímenes de sangre o hayan asaltado casas o cuentas bancarias.
> 
> Generosidad.



Nada tranqui era para ver si entraba al trapo el follavacas, que me queria echar unas risas.


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Sep 2022)

Jajaja todavía dice el retrasado.
Me reafirmo cada día en la idea de que los mierdas como tú deben ser cuneteados, no nos dejáis alternativa.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (21 Sep 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Jajaja todavía dice el retrasado.
> Me reafirmo cada día en la idea de que los mierdas como tú deben ser cuneteados, no nos dejáis alternativa.



La ETA cuneteaba bastante también


----------



## DOM + (21 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> La ETA cuneteaba bastante también



PUTA MARICONA ME DEBES 10MIL EUROS POR TUS LADRIDOS DE MARICONA.

ME LA SUDAN TUS MULTICUENTAS DE MIERDA PEDAZO DE ZORRA MARICONA


----------



## wintermute81 (21 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> La ETA cuneteaba bastante también



Ya sé que a los rojelios os pone la ETA, pero os da cosilla salir del armario.


----------



## wintermute81 (21 Sep 2022)

Jajaja
El guerrero de internet, todo un triunfador.


----------



## DOM + (21 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Pues claro que la tenía, suerte que luego los Socialistas arrasamos a la hiena nazi y nos follamos a sus putas en berlín        . Gracias a eso ahora los únicos fascistas que se pueden ver como se ven monos en un zoo estáis en este foro, algunos en forocoches y un puñado de viejos en el valle de los caídos llorando por paracuellojjjjjjj jajaja



ESTA MARICONA HA RECONOCIDO SER UN PUTO FUNCIVAGO CALVO GORDO CON BARBA DE SOYBOY

SED TESTIGOS DE LA PUTA BASURA QUE TENEMOS

ESTA MARICONAZA ES UNA PUTA LADRADORA CHIHUAHUA DE MIERDA QUE NO AFRONTA SUS LADRIDOS DE MARICONA

UN PUTO NINI DE MIERDA

ME DEBES 10MIL EUROS MARICONA, AFRONTA TUS PALABRAS PEDAZO DE ZORRA


----------



## Gotthard (21 Sep 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> vaya contradiccion, si se tiene un lider hay que martillear a cualquiera que discrepe



Eso pasa en cualquier lado. Nuestra especialidad es ir sin rumbo y martilleando a cualquiera que asome. Así nos lleva luciendo el pelo desde que pintabamos bisontes en las cuevas.


----------



## Lego. (21 Sep 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Lo importante de este jilo es saber cuántos de vosotros tenéis más de 55 años, no sois ciegos fanáticos y podéis argumentar con criterio y mesura.
> 
> El resto sirve de poco: como escuchar ladrar a los perros del vecino a las tres de la mañana.




Yo.

Y quiero decir bien alto una cosa, a ver si otros foreros de mi edad la pueden corroborar. Es importante si queremos saber, de verdad, cuándo empezamos a morir envenenados.

Ya entes de la muerte de Franco TODOS MIS PROFESORES ERAN PROGRES.

Digo TODOS. No recuerdo ni uno sólo que jamás hiciese una mínima apología de la derecha, ni del franquismo, ni de la religión. Más bien al contrario. No era 1974 y ya nos habían inoculado que éramos unos catetos comparados con nuestros liberales vecinos del mayo del 68, la zorrificación de la mujer, la igualdad de los mierdas con los currantes, y todo el aprato ideológico tóxico que luego se desplegó con fuerza.

Cuando murió Franco se desbocó lo que YA ESTABA AHÍ. EMBALSADO ESPERANDO LA VIA LIBRE DEFINITIVA.


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Echad un ojo a las teorías de Vallejo-Nájera
> 
> Antonio Vallejo-Nájera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



El Menguele español... um calificativo puesto ppr los que quemaban conventos y asesinaban niños, mujeres, monjas, curas y padres de familia de 7000 en 7000 en Paracuellos.
Y todo por intentar dar explicaion a la barbarie, por muy peregrinas que fueran sus teorias... por que se quedo en eso. Qie de ahí a llamarle Menguele es de ser un poco miserable vaya.


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Hay mucho que reprochar al Caudillo, lo primero es que nos dejó al Borbón putero cuyo hijo es un maricón ademas de un calzonazos.
> Franco en los sesenta estaba chocheando y se le empezaron a acercar todos los buitres. El único que valía la pena, lo volaron por los aires.



La verdad es que tenia que haberlo previsto. Pero los viejos son asi.
Incluso muerto Carrero, tuvo dos años para poner a otro y no quiso.
Puso al traidor de Arias Mavarro que encima fue el responsable de seguridad de Carrero... mandándole a hacer el mismo recorrido cada dia, con dos cojones. Tambien Carrero, con lo listo qie era.. dejarse llevar de esa manera a la muerte... que se hubiera puesto la capilla en casa, no le faltaban curas entonces.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (21 Sep 2022)

Falso.
La república se revestía de autoridad mientras permitía , incluso alentaba, la viloencia contra religiosos. Muchos huyeron y por esa circunstancia hubo menos muertos.

En fin , veo que sólo quieres soltar tus frases predeterminadas y no aceptas otros puntos de vista. Reventar un sistema , es lo que tiene , consecuencias , a veces inesperadas . La consecuencia del reventón de la segunda república, fue que se le alzarse quien estaba siendo ultrajado y le partiese la cara.


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eso pasaba en toda Europa, en Alemania hasta los años 70 la homosexualidad no dejó de estar perseguida.



Iguaal que las ctas bancarias a las mujeres si ya estaban casadas.

De que Primo De Ribera instaurase el voto femenino ni una puta palabra tampoco.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Pues claro que la tenía, suerte que luego los Socialistas arrasamos a la hiena nazi y nos follamos a sus putas en berlín        . Gracias a eso ahora los únicos fascistas que se pueden ver como se ven monos en un zoo estáis en este foro, algunos en forocoches y un puñado de viejos en el valle de los caídos llorando por paracuellojjjjjjj jajaja



Yo lo digo por razones históricas. La relación de Franco con Hitler era muy mala. De hecho, tras la reunión de ambos en Hendaya, Hítler dijo: "antes de volver a reunirme con Franco, prefiero que me extraigan las muelas"

Pero ya se nota que lo de leer libros no es algo que practiques mucho.


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2022)

Primo de Rivera, artífice del voto de la mujer


No fue cosa de la república, sino del conservador. Apareció en 1924, aunque había sido objeto de debate desde mucho antes.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2022)

Dejaros de pajas mentales.
Si tenia el cuadro ahí es por que le salvo de la muerte a él y media España que porndesgracia estaban siendo asesinados desde el 11 de Mayo de 1931, cuando se produjo en Malaga la primera quema de inglesias y conventos por parte de los de siempre.



Luego llegaria auswitz y su puta madre, pero en 1940 así estaba el patio.


----------



## rejon (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## 917 (26 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1196776
> 
> 
> A Francisco Franco, con todos sus defectos, se le ha de reconocer el haber dirigido un régimen autoritario donde se gozaba de más libertad y menos imposiciones que en el régimen de 1978, la democracia de los impuestos y las prohibiciones.
> ...



Y una mierda total.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Sep 2022)

La inmensa mayoría rojos con las manos manchadas de sangre


----------



## stoker31 (26 Sep 2022)

Genocidas por número de muertos:

1- Mao Zedong (rojo)
2-Joszef Stalin (rojo)
3-Adolf Hitler (socialista)

Osea, que entre los 2 rojos de la pole mataron a 100millones de personas. Incluso juntando todos los muertos de los siguientes no se llegan a esas cifras.

Franco, en comparación, fue Teresa de Calcuta. Eso no lo justifica, pero que lo único que sepáis decir es franco malo pero Stalin referente y el Che en la cartera donde guardas tus eurillos guarros no te hace ser más que un puto indigente mental (de izquierdas, se entiende)






Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------

